# When A Bluetooth turns green.



## Foghorn (Jan 30, 2020)

Nice review LBD. I've been considering setting up a new shop for small, infrequent and easy on the tools projects and will certainly consider this add-on for the Festool tools I plan to buy to equip it!


----------



## RichT (Oct 14, 2016)

Nice to see you were finally able to catch up with me!


----------



## robscastle (May 13, 2012)

I have read your review,
And checked it twice;
still cannot find out what is actually about.
So lets hope its good 
For goodness sake!


----------



## mafe (Dec 10, 2009)

Looks like top of the pops and really cool.
I'm green, but also full of joy on your behalf. Congrats.
Festool:
I love my Festool tools, their just on a different level.
Except the table saw fence that I hate and think is not serious at all, it's ridiculous to make such wonderful precise tools and then a fence that are… wobbly… CMS
Are they worth the money… It's never worth spending money we don't have, so even a cheap Skill saw can be too expensive, I think the answer is that easy.
Festool is for people with a lot of green, it can be earned in many ways and I have to admit, when I see a craftsman with a car full of Festool, I get suspicious, either he is really effective and that means he can get the job done really fast so he has a reason to buy Festool or he's too expensive and I'm paying for his tools. Laugh.
Thanks,
Mads


----------



## robscastle (May 13, 2012)

I have read your review 
and checked it trice
the battery is not bluetooth
but its the device

and speaking of batteries
Check out this shoulder snapper!

https://newatlas.com/motorcycles/stark-varg-electric-dirtbike


----------



## pottz (Sep 15, 2015)

a boy and his toys.now duckie is a tool really a tool if you dont use it or just a nik knack ? nice review ;-)


----------



## robscastle (May 13, 2012)

good thing they are frequency hopping or your roller door and workshop would be coming alive every time a taxi went by!


----------



## LittleBlackDuck (Feb 26, 2016)

> Nice to see you were finally able to catch up with me!
> 
> - Rich


Like any disease… It finally catches up with even the best of us after it's played around with the rabble.


> I have read your review
> and checked it trice
> the battery is not bluetooth
> ...
> - robscastle


As that bike… you're off track. The battery is BT… you must have been looking at the low spec'd one.

You may need to find your wallet for the extra shekels the BT adds to the equation.


> ... Festool is for people with a lot of green…
> - mafe


And for ducks desperate to compensate for their lack of skill.

Like air travel… while preferred by ducks and the deep pocketed populous… it does make long distance traveling a tad easier, if you so choose.

Surprised about the CMS issue… not that I have total faith in what appears to be a semi-robust aluminium contraption, but that Fe*$*tool haven't got off their arse to fix it.

My comment on Fe*$*tool equipment… I've had quite a few saws… both hand, corded, cordless and whatever the 4th. category is… there is a significate noticeable difference between Fe*$*tool and other brands…. like *boot leather* and *eye fillet*... they both may fill you up, but I know which I'd rather chew on. 


> good thing they are frequency hopping or your roller door and workshop would be coming alive every time a taxi went by!
> - robscastle


Took me some time to train *Alexa* to tolerate sharing her frequency with a silent partner.


> a boy and his toys…
> - pottz


Like driving a *Rolls-Royce*... once you've done it (and I have, a near brand new one about 30 years ago), you'll always remember it.


----------



## mafe (Dec 10, 2009)

Big laugh:
'And for ducks desperate to compensate for their lack of skill.'
I love the German precision on Festool, my plunge saws makes me smile each time I use them, especially on tracks. But yes it's amazing they cant make a functional fence to the CMS system, I can't believe its difficult, when they can make everything else so German… I think it's because it's a construction saw, but yet, a easy 1-2mm off fence is not acceptable. When leaning towards the blade, it burns and can be dangerous as the wood gets trapped. Yes I have learned to check a lot, to tap it and so on, but… So I do look forward to the day I get room for a big saw, so the Festool CMS can retire. I have made every thing on it for the last ten years, so yes it works, but so would two clamps and a straight piece of lumber. ;-)
If money fall from the moon, I would by the sawstop shop saw, that would be a game changer and safe.


----------



## LittleBlackDuck (Feb 26, 2016)

> ... so the Festool CMS can retire…
> - mafe


It's hard to beat a tablesaw, allbeit a *contractor's* 








beefed out to look *big*,









Make your own Fe*$*tool style *MFT* tabletop using the UJK Parf System, and with the use of the tracksaw, 








the *CMS* would virtually be redundant.

Hell, just looking at that new Fe*$*tool saw gets me reaching for the *cold spoon*... picture taken before I got these *BT batteries* and used the dust bag as I always used to forget to turn on the dusty until after the cut.

Someone should make a *review* of the Fe*$*tool *TSC 55 KEB saw* as I'm sure LJ members will not openly go out of their way to check on the *YouTube* reviews… but, *not his Little Black Duck!*


----------



## RichT (Oct 14, 2016)

> Someone should make a *review* of the Fe*$*tool *TSC 55 KEB saw* as I m sure LJ members will not openly go out of their way to check on the *YouTube* reviews… but, *not his Little Black Duck!*
> 
> - LittleBlackDuck


I might do one some day. Honestly, from the comments I read, I don't think many actually understand the whole Festool concept, so preaching to non-believers is probably a waste of time.

A track saw is just a track saw, but Festool is a system.

Btw, Duck, you'll notice your TSC 55 has a bayonet mount on the outside of the dust port as well as on the inside. More and more Festool products are coming out with those. The idea is that you can use the original 27/32 hose that came with your CT, but you can also use the D36 hose which fits over the port and provides superior air flow. It was included in my cleaning set, but I doubt I'd spring for the $175USD to buy one if it wasn't.

The photo below shows my setup. You might notice the Festool parallel guides and wonder if I'm crazy. I did just do a review of the Woodpeck option, so why add the Festool?

It's the best option for narrow stock cutting, hands down. The Woodpeck (and TSO) are designed to use the bar stops under the track, so that the keeper piece is under the track. That's OK down to a point, but below an inch or so, it requires a major effort to get it all clamped in place so nothing slips during the cut. There's just not much track holding the workpiece in place.

The Festool cuts the keeper piece on the outside of the track. It's more secure, and repeat cuts are a snap. Just slide the track over and keep cutting. You can cut strips accurately as narrow as 1/32" (1mm for you). I'll probably do a review one of these days. I've found some tricks for things like getting perfectly parallel cuts using it. For me, parallel is more important than exact width down to the hundredths.

Shown is the TSC 55 K, the Woodpeck parallel guide (reviewed), the Betterley track aligner (reviewed), the Festool parallel guide with the extension set, and the TSO GRS-16, and the MFT-style top on the Bora Centipede (I have two for longer cuts). I didn't bother showing all of the pieces of the guides, the track segments, etc.


----------



## LittleBlackDuck (Feb 26, 2016)

> ... Btw, Duck, you ll notice your TSC 55 has a bayonet mount on the outside of the dust port as well as on the inside…
> - Rich


Didn't notice the inside, however, was pissed off with the outside as the new hose wouldn't fit some on my 3D printed adapters for my *Philistine* (non Fe*$*tool) tools.

I now have 2 Fe*$*tool dusties (one w/o the Bluetooth) and I still have to rationalise which tool/hose combination fits which… but that's another project as I have a few puzzles to publish as I can feel *pottzy* getting withdrawal symptoms.

Ugh… that picture of the *TSC 55* is turning me on…


----------



## GaryCN (Aug 18, 2007)

LBD I like that big saw fence.


----------



## splintergroup (Jan 20, 2015)

Very super cool Gary! 8^)

LBD, you live in a techno nirvana! I've seen to many movies where eventually you get assimilated so I'll pass on setting up wireless accounts for my dust hoses.

I'd worry that as soon as I needed to make a cut, my tool would flash a 404 and tell me the network certificate has expired.


----------



## LittleBlackDuck (Feb 26, 2016)

> LBD I like that big saw fence….
> - GaryCN


Needed a beefy fence to house the *Jess-Em* jigs,








invaluable on sheet goods and wide boards… just have to remember to clamp down the far end of the fence as the strong springs have the tendency to lift the unsecured end of the fence.

I also like to fence the fence for greater jig attachment versatility.



> Very super cool Gary! 8^)
> 
> LBD, you live in a techno nirvana! I ve seen to many movies where eventually you get assimilated so I ll pass on setting up wireless accounts for my dust hoses.
> 
> ...


Like all good programmers I have a backup… no Wi-Fi checkers (or *Chinese*), no *UPS* (or the unreliable *USPS*) or my dentist… when I get that dreaded *404* error, I simply swap out the *Bluetooth battery* with a standard one and continue.

*BTW…* To all the LJ members (and non-members) that have sent me the countless number of hate-mail… this picture posted above in this review (actually it was a bigger one),








was taken before I got these new batteries and through convenience, didn't connect the dusty as the bag was sufficient (about 85% efficient) for the exercise.

Wonder how many actually compared the pictures' sizes?

Hmm…, how many more, after reading the above.
Hmm, hmm… how many after not reading… 
The mind boggles.


----------



## mafe (Dec 10, 2009)

Aucchhhh some lovely saws there, I love the GaryCN setup.
Yes that's exactly what I dream of.
But not before I get a bigger workshop.
Smiles.


----------



## LittleBlackDuck (Feb 26, 2016)

> ... But not before I get a bigger workshop….
> - mafe


Just wait till you get older… I believe as you age you shrink by as much as 1"... that's gonna give you a bigger workshop to go ape (big) with many new tools.


----------



## pottz (Sep 15, 2015)

> ... But not before I get a bigger workshop….
> - mafe
> 
> Just wait till you get older… I believe as you age you shrink by as much as 1"... that s gonna give you a bigger workshop to go ape (big) with many new tools.
> ...


true but the big problem is as we shrink in height we gain in diameter ducks,thus making the amount of space even less !


----------



## LittleBlackDuck (Feb 26, 2016)

> ... but the big problem is as we shrink in height we gain in diameter ducks,thus making the amount of space even less !
> 
> - pottz


Technicalities… that's why you go cordless, no umbilical cord to direct the direction of the gut.


----------



## pottz (Sep 15, 2015)

> ... but the big problem is as we shrink in height we gain in diameter ducks,thus making the amount of space even less !
> 
> - pottz
> 
> ...


lmao ! ill try it !


----------



## mafe (Dec 10, 2009)

Laugh guys, had that discussion with my brother at Christmas, he insisted I had put on weight and were much more than the 84 kilo I told him. When I came home at night I stepped up on the weight and it said 83.9 kilo, so I swend him a picture of it.
I haven't changed weight since I were 25….............................................................it's a white one, from IKEA.
;-)


----------



## LittleBlackDuck (Feb 26, 2016)

> ... I haven t changed weight since I were 25…
> - mafe


I must admit I have… changed weight "since"... but at least I'm still 25.


----------



## pottz (Sep 15, 2015)

> ... I haven t changed weight since I were 25…
> - mafe
> 
> I must admit I have… changed weight "since"... but at least I m still 25.
> ...


25 what ?


----------



## LittleBlackDuck (Feb 26, 2016)

> .... 25 what ?
> 
> - pottz


The weight has change… the age hasn't… my brain is still as mental as it was 48 years ago.


----------



## pottz (Sep 15, 2015)

> .... 25 what ?
> 
> - pottz
> 
> ...


hell still feel 25 and crazy myself !


----------



## woodchucker1 (Aug 3, 2021)

Never heard of Festool. Is it a USA company or some chineeesy on e ?


----------



## pottz (Sep 15, 2015)

> Never heard of Festool. Is it a USA company or some chineeesy on e ?
> 
> - woodchucker1


you a cave dweller ?


----------



## LittleBlackDuck (Feb 26, 2016)

> Never heard of Festool. Is it a USA company or some chineeesy on e ?
> 
> - woodchucker1


Shhhh! Closely guarded secret… Wouldn't be USA as most *Yankees* buy cheap *Chinese* crap.


----------



## mafe (Dec 10, 2009)

25 years!
;-)
Festroll


----------



## mafe (Dec 10, 2009)

woodchucker1, 
Ha ha ha, US Vs. China tools, I have read this story in my history books, like the industrialization that came from England to US., I think it was right after the dinos… or perhaps there were a few Greek thinkers in-between, ohhhh yes and mankind walking from Africa, to the whole planet.

Smiles.

It's called designed in England, Denmark, Italy, US, France or what ever today, assembly can be done many places, but parts are from the global marked now, who ever produce the quality needed at the best price.

Festool is actually all made in Europe, except a plant making tracks for their track saws in US, where they have also bought the Saw Stop company and now use that tech on their German made table saws. But I'm sure they also have electronics made in China, at least the components and materials from all over the planet.

Personally I think we have to see this as wonderful, just as the young generation do, like an adult LEGO, where the most creative, make the designs, no matter what country they come from. So the future is innovation and we have to say goodbye to the old way of thinking nationalistic.

If I should make a new slogan for US, it would not be 'Make America great again', as this looks back and focus on America being at it's knees, more some thing like 'Let's reinvent America' - but well I'm Danish, laughs.


----------



## LittleBlackDuck (Feb 26, 2016)

> woodchucker1,
> Ha ha ha, US Vs. China tools…
> - mafe


Reminds me of the 60's… the real *1960's* not the *Adam and Eve 60's*... me and nearly everyone else used to frown at stuff made in *Japan*... hell I'd kill for *Jap* stuff nowadays… Made in *Taiwan* was cheap crap 10/20 years ago, but they are creating quality stuff now.

The problem I've found with *China* is that they seem to either rip off patents or flood the market a day after the patent expires with cheap crap from dodgy material and *"force"* the quality stuff out of shops, as stupid people always want cheap. We are now faced with goods that are guaranteed to break down 1 or 2 days after the warranty expires… though that's talented engineering.

I don't mind stuff made in *China* provided it's made to non-Chinese specifications and quality assurance is not in their hands but the parent company.

I'll stick with *Fe$tool* where I can, like ******************** to fur.


----------



## mafe (Dec 10, 2009)

Smiles I was born in 68, so I don't remember the sixties. 
But yes it's amazing to see, how the Japanese has just raised the bar and become the Switzerland of Asia.
-
The problem with us in the West, is that we have been running like hamsters in a upgoing spiral of growth and while doing that, completely lost the question why and for what, but most of all what life we wanted, in stead of what things we wanted. I know I sound like a child of 68, but I honestly think it's time we ask, what life we want, what planet we want to leave our children and how we can become role models, not just blind consumers.
Can I my self live up to that? No! No one can, that's why we need visions.
So while there are no right tool, there are lots of wrong tools, those that were made only for the profit. 
-
A good example is Makita, they have found the balance these days, between quality and price and this is revarded in sales. 
Dewalt used to have this, but lost it and became driven by profit and in that hunt for profit, they had to let go of the quality, that brought them to a world leading position, that they are slowly loosing now. 
As I understand it, the stock marked is driving this hunt and many of the giants die on that road, like RankXerox that used to be untouchable…
Whooo someone put fresh batteries in this old hippie - laughs.
Personally I think we are on the edge of the end of our capitalism as we know it, that we need new thoughts on value, that quality and the good life, must become assets that will be equally valued as the concept of money.
China… they are just trying to get the life we have been having for years, so they are hungry, we have come and produced at their factories, used their cheep labor, so we kind of lured them into our own spiral, why it's important that we stop aggression and start to with them, the wars in the middle east, has shown us, what happens when we try to over rule other cultures. 
Make love not war. 
Big smile.


----------



## mafe (Dec 10, 2009)

BTW I usually never take these discussions here on LJ, as they have often ended up in a war like situation, so I enjoy with big joy, that we can have a wonderful grown talk here, thanks.


----------



## LittleBlackDuck (Feb 26, 2016)

> ... Make love not war.
> - mafe


That's my thoughts as well, but no-one want's my *genes* to infiltrate this planet.


----------



## mafe (Dec 10, 2009)

Laughs big time.


----------



## pottz (Sep 15, 2015)

oh man, mads and the duck together,a dream team of idea's and wonderful thoughts.born in 1960 but that period is kinda fuzzy for me,but i love the music of that time from mid sixties to mid seventies.it was a rebellious time with grand dreams of a beautiful world.sadly it just never came to be.im afraid as humans were doomed to keep repeating our mistakes because there are always those that are greedy and dont care what the outcome will be.peace my friends.


----------



## mafe (Dec 10, 2009)

Peace der Pottz.


----------



## LittleBlackDuck (Feb 26, 2016)

> oh man, mads and the duck together,a dream team of idea s and wonderful thoughts.born in 1960 but that period is kinda fuzzy for me,but i love the music of that time from mid sixties to mid seventies.it was a rebellious time with grand dreams of a beautiful world.sadly it just never came to be.im afraid as humans were doomed to keep repeating our mistakes because there are always those that are greedy and dont care what the outcome will be.peace my friends.
> 
> - pottz


And people wonder why I became a *duck*... *lame* maybe, but still a *duck*!


----------



## pottz (Sep 15, 2015)

oh duckie your many things to many people but your not lame my friend. there are those that judge from the first impression and there are those that take the time to get to know someone.to be totally honest,my first impression of you was,this dude is a nut job -lol. but i took the time to get to know you and understand you.i still think your a nut job,but what the hell,im a nut job myself-lmao !!!!! your the best my friend-peace buddy.


----------



## LittleBlackDuck (Feb 26, 2016)

Thanks *pottzy*, I trully appreciate that…

From one nut to another, we should call ourselves the *Testicle Brothers*...


----------



## pottz (Sep 15, 2015)

> Thanks *pottzy*, I trully appreciate that…
> 
> From one nut to another, we should call ourselves the *Testicle Brothers*...
> 
> - LittleBlackDuck


ok well lets think about that one for awhile my friend ?


----------



## mafe (Dec 10, 2009)

LittleBlackDuck you are a total nut, sometimes way off this this world and that is why you are such a wonderful guy.
As long as you promise, I don't become a testicle brother!!!
There are way too much 'normal' and that is not normal at all, the more 'normal' people are, the more suppressed feelings, they usually carry around. Who wants to go through life like that? 
For me you are that boy in the class, where we want to say; 'ohhhh shut up' and yet love him for bringing color, laughs and lightness into the thing called reality. 
The boy who makes a big fart, when the teacher are being dead serious, while giving a history lesson about the countrys story and the whole class will burst into tears of laughter and even the teacher will give up and just say; 'ohhhhh Ducky' with with a warm smile!
Life is a serious thing, but we should live it light and with a smile.
(I hope you will take this as a compliment, that's how it's meant).


----------



## Foghorn (Jan 30, 2020)

From what I've seen since I've been here. You seem like a super guy LBD!


----------



## LittleBlackDuck (Feb 26, 2016)

> Life is a serious thing, but we should live it light and with a smile.
> - mafe


One must always keep a different perspective on life's tribulations tossed our way…
Like with my dodgy left arm over the last 9 months… I don't think of the pain… but consider self pleasuring reduced 50%.

Thanks *Foggy*, but living on a biggish island, I've had to trade my cape in for something more water friendly,


----------



## Foghorn (Jan 30, 2020)

Bahahaha! Reminds me of mandatory speedos in European swimming pools. No "swimming shorts" allowed. Big Bruno wasn't too happy but whatever!


----------

